# Shady Acres Kidding Thread 2014 Willa Kidded 4/5



## rebelINny (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I've been around here but glad to be back. It's almost that time again when my girl's drop their babies so I thought I would post the kidding thread. It's difficult this year because after a recent divorce I have my goats living at a friend's house so I can't be as vigilant as I normally would be. I have three does to kid and they are all due the second week of Feb, so we have just a couple weeks or less.
This is Freckles and her kid from two years ago.




Willa





I do not have a current picture of Mocha the third doe but she is Willa's mother and looks just like her without the white markings. So far Mocha has a bit of an udder and is looking puffy in the back. The other two are beginning to look puffy in the back too but no visible udders yet. Oh and the buck they were bred to is Thor. This is him at 6 months old (previous owner trimmed his sides).


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I am too impatient and my bf is a total goat enabler right now so we just reserved a buck kid to add to the herd when he is weaned. This is him...Alastar.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 1, 2014)

Handsome lad!

Eagerly awaiting baby pictures and thinking pink for you!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks so much animalmom! I've got the baby goat itch bad right now lol  and I really want some pink though I really want to keep a buckling from this batch since I sold their sire and he was the best ever!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 1, 2014)

ooooooooooooh he is a handsome guy!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Goat Whisperer!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness!  He is soooo handsome.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2014)

Thankyou jodief100! I think so


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I am going to look at two replacement doe's on Saturday. If they are good looking, good milking doe's I will be buying them. I'm selling both Mocha and Freckles this year and I need replacements. So, one is an Alpine and the other is a Lamancha. Both registered, and both bred by a registered French Alpine buck and due to kid in April. Hoping to get another like of mini's started with these two. Wish me luck


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 4, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 5, 2014)

Well sad news  The woman that owned the two does I was going to look at on Saturday emailed me saying that her daughter decided she didn't want to sell them (4-H) even though they had discussed selling them a long time ago and it was fine. So, no does for me  However, I am talking to another woman about buying a registered nubian doeling that is currently on the bottle. So we will see about that.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh now that is just mean!!!! I cannot stand that!!! People sometimes forget how their decisions affect others. So happy your keeping your goats (horse, dog, ect) and all, but I was already dreaming of how MY life would be blessed with the new goat! Thanks for the false advertising!

You poor thing, I'm sorry. Youll be finding someone even better for your new beautiful boy!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah it was a bummer, but I understand how kids can be about an animal that is "theirs". I was looking forward to potentially having them give me mini's


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 6, 2014)

I took some pics today of the girls. Not great pics but you get the idea. Tell me how many you think they may have. I have my guesses, but I've been wrong before. The pics here are of Willa. She is due sometime next week. No udder whatsoever, her woohoo looks a lil puffy. Hard to tell if twins or single, but last year was her FF and she kidded twins. Her twins are my profile pic and this breeding is from the same sire as well.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 6, 2014)

These pics are of Mocha, and I think she's gonna kid first based on these pics. Her udder is filling and her woohoo is poochy. It is a little difficult to see but I didn't want to clip her udder as we are getting   another 30 in of snow this weekend. She has hallowed out in the last couple days too.

 

 

 





This is Mocha's 5th freshening and last year was her first year to have twins.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 6, 2014)

This is Freckles. She looks bigger this year than she has the last two freshening's when she has had singles. I'm hoping for twins  one of each I hope. No udder on her yet and not looking poochy at all. I only got two pics of her cause she wouldn't cooperate. It's funny though, her girly parts are white on one half and black on the other


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 6, 2014)

Willa-no udder is interesting. She does look like she's already dropped/low and very pushed out on that right side!! I'm really hoping for twins, but right now I say single.

Mocha-she definitely looks dropped and the udder is looking good! I'm really hoping for another set of twins! !!

Freckles-#1 she is cute!she is looking very big! Which I am a big fan of!!! Twinnnns!!!
Ps. My doe Marilyn is the same. One white teat and one black lol! So cute.
Pps. How do you manage your babies in that cold?! Eek!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Willa never bagged up until a couple hours before she kidded. Freckles did the same way. I sure hope you are right and they all give me twins because I plan on keeping a few this year. The cold? Oh you mean the 30 more inches of snow we are due to get on sunday? lol Well most of these kids will be bottle-fed. So highly likely on the extreme cold nights they will be inside. If it's 30 degrees or above they will be in the barn under a heat lamp.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 7, 2014)

Oooooh! Excuse my lack of knowledge.  I am NOT a fan of the cold. This storm we've had dropped us into 20s a couple of nights and I was so scared for my babies!  Thank goodness Petsmart was having a huge sweater sale and i cleaned them out of smalls in prep for my new babies coming. I cannot even imagine all that snow. I would definitely have a living room full of goat babies too!!! That has to be fun!!!! And a bit messy lol!

Very excited to see new babies!!!! I believe we are due about the same time? Yaaay!

When is your new buck ready?! He's soooo cute


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

We have had several nights of -24 wind chills here this winter. Right now its been in the 20's in the day and teens at night. I hate winter. I'm from Kentucky and this New York cold and I have never got along. My new buck will be ready in about 2 1/2 months. I can hardly wait!  In the meantime I am excited to see what my girls give me and I'm looking at purchasing two bottle baby nubian doelings from two different farms. I want to start breeding for mini-nubians as well. I should be bringing home one of the doelings after at least one of my goats kid so that she has cuddle company. I plan to name her Tawny. I took names similar or along the same lines as both her sire and dam to produce her full name. Farm name is Ivycroft so Ivycroft Tawny Brown Coral will be her name. I will post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 7, 2014)

So excited for you! Love kidding threads! Can't wait till you bring  those goats home! 

That weather! <---- that would be me DYING! My goats would die too! They are weather wimps  I really don't know how you can do that! I can take freezing/teens, single digits were hard. But -24!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You are a good farmer!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

lol not really! I hate the -24 just as much as the rest of you. I just have to cope lol. As to the goats, I just got back from checking the girls again and they all got their pre-kidding clips. Mocha is definitely gonna drop kids probably within the next few days. Freckles has me watching close too. Even though she has no udder development yet she is kinda swollen in her vulva and her tail is arched like a goat in labor does and she isn't dropping pellets. That's just how she's contantly holding it. So she may go before Mocha if that keeps up. Mocha's ligs are softer than they were yesterday by about half but still there. Now to wait. I bought like 7 kid sweaters and hoodies earlier today to help keep my babies warm when they get here. Thanks for the idea Bucking Adoeable cause I caught all those sweaters and hoodies on sale for $4.97 each!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm so glad you were able to get the good deals on sweaters!!!!!! You'll definitely need them!!

Cannot wait for new doe! And babies tooooooooooo


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got back from checking on them again and it'a going to be soon. Today both Freckles and Mocha have mushy ligs but they are still there a bit. Freckles is holding her tail at a complete arch still but no udder. It's gonna be soon!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 8, 2014)

Cannot waaaaait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 8, 2014)

How exciting! : )  I didn't even think about looking at the pet stores for clothing. That would be perfect!  My mom had a few dog outfits that she found for free some time ago and they fit perfectly!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 8, 2014)

The puppy sweaters/hoodies work wonderful for new kid goats! I love em


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh I just know my goats are going to wait for the nor-eastern we are getting on thursday to kid!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 10, 2014)

FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 11, 2014)

Update??????

I'm sure you're pacing the barn.....what's going on over there??? What day are you on???


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh yes I am pacing!!! However I am a half hour from the barn as they are boarded at my friend's house  so I can only go and check them once or twice a day! This is their week due. They were running with the Thor and this is the week he was all over them and I saw all the breeding done.  So I know it's this week. Mocha has no ligs, udder is tighter but not as tight as it gets and she has about a half inch of mucous hanging down (the plug). Freckles still had a bit of ligs as of last night but they are deeper down and soft, she also has some mucous hanging. Her udder is about softball size now, but even full her udder is only the size of my two hands together rounded. Willa, is nothing yet. Her ligs are hard, no udder yet whatsoever and no mucous. Freckles can go from 0-60 in 3 hours though as that is her track record so I'm having my friend keep a real good watch on her. This storm tomorrow is gonna make it happen I'm sure. Barometric pressure will drop and so will the kids.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2014)

Pass the popcorn!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 13, 2014)

Popcorn popcorn for me too!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 13, 2014)

Oooooo I haven't seen that one! That is sooooo me!!!!
And I'm sure many of us!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't eat popcorn probably made from GMO corn


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 13, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I don't eat popcorn probably made from GMO corn



* Gasp * No popcorn? I can't imagine life without it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

Give me a big bowl of broccoli and maybe some twizzlers.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 13, 2014)

Ugh these girls are driving me crazy! No change  Still no ligs on Mocha.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretend like you are packing your bags to go out of town... tell the girls to wait til Monday when you get back. They will go within 12 hours... doe code ya know


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 13, 2014)

You poor thing. I bet you feel so guilty going home. I'm sure your friend will call if she hears someone. Did the storm come???  It got freakishly hot here today and I thought my girl was going to kid! I made another birthing pen tonight just incase!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 14, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I don't eat popcorn probably made from GMO corn



Thread Highjack!  Popcorn is not approved for GMO production!  However, something not tested for (as far as my knowledge extends) is cross contamination.  *Nod*


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL well we got about 20 inches of snow yesterday. So yeah we got the storm. Could barely see my van this morning, good thing it's black and not white!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> Thread Highjack!  Popcorn is not approved for GMO production!  However, something not tested for (as far as my knowledge extends) is cross contamination.  *Nod*



Ok so it was an excuse... broccoli and twizzlers for me I confess.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 15, 2014)

Well cross your fingers ladies and gents...might be picking up two bottle baby alpine doelings in the next day or two


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh that's exciting! !!! I thought you couldn't even find your car in that storm, let alone drive to get new babies!  
But. Where there's a will, there's a way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 16, 2014)

Haha! This is New York! I always find my car eventually and the roads are clear today even after 2 feet of snow. We got another 3 inches or so yesterday.


----------



## steenbola (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope you dont mind me asking for advice. I have a doe due , i wonder how long you guys think it will be. Heres some pics. Standing and laying down


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 20, 2014)

Well can't even figure out what I'm looking at in the first picture but in the other two its hard to tell. She doesn't look swollen or open in her vulva picture, so that makes me think not any time too soon.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 21, 2014)

I feel like such a horrible goat owner! It's been three days since I went to check on my very pregnant does at my friend's house.  However I did just start a new job at a sheep dairy farm and have been working from 6 am to 6 pm most days. I'm beat. I miss my goats though and I can hardly wait for the babies!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm sure your friend would call you if something was going on. 
I have the opposite problem.  They look at me like OH IT'S YOU AGAIN. IF YOU HAVEN'T BROUGHT FOOD,  LEAVE ME AND MY BELLY ALONE!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Well cross your fingers ladies and gents...might be picking up two bottle baby alpine doelings in the next day or two



So did you get them?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2014)

No I didn't  I was going to pick them up on thursday last week and my friend called me and left a message on my phone and said she is tired of chasing the goats back in the right pens cause they get out and she wants me to find a place for them by March 2nd. So I couldn't get them  The only reason they get the doors open is because she INSISTED that I put swivel latch boards on the insides of the doors so she can get in and out easier, well goats are smart, they know how to use swivel boards grrrrrrrr. So our original deal that she feeds them for me and I pay her every month has went out the door because HER idea backfired. I was kinda pissed, and I have no where to take the goats yet.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

Awh hun


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 28, 2014)

So Mocha finally kidded early early this morning in single digit temps. I wasn't around cause I went to work at 5 and they are at my friends house anyway. Thankfully she had the heat lamp on overnight! So glad they are fine and healthy though. Meet MoonshineF TM Camo (B) and MoonshineF TM Pearl de Vere (D). 2nd Gen mini-alpine's


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Awww!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 28, 2014)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats!!! They are so cute!!  Those sweaters are adorable on them!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 28, 2014)

Awwwwwwwww!!!! So happy for you! And you got a girl! !!! Sooo jealous! Still waiting on Shadow =/


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 28, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Awwwwwwwww!!!! So happy for you! And you got a girl! !!! Sooo jealous! Still waiting on Shadow =/



I know right! I'm so glad I got a girl. I am planning to sell Mocha in a couple weeks and really wanted to replace her with a daughter  I am going to wait and see what Freckles and Willa have to decide if I keep Camo or not for breeding later down the road. I haven't kept one of Mocha's bucks yet and I really should, she has excellent milk lines. I have gotten 4 bucks and 3 does total out of Mocha and this is her 5th freshening. She is such a good momma.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 1, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!! 

Glad you got a little doeling!!!  

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! They are adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2014)

Freckles FINALLY had kids. She had twins. One boy and one girl. They are tiny and adorable. I'm in love!  They are tiny. Like half the size of Mocha's twins (I sold these twins this past Wednesday  ) Still waiting on Willa to kid.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2014)

Let me introduce Shady Acres Pepper Pots Curly Cue and Shady Acres Steel Dimples  Does anyone know what I would call the girl's coloring? She is 2nd gen mini-alpine


----------



## NaturesPace (Mar 21, 2014)

I think that is roaning. Check it out here.


----------



## kinder (Mar 21, 2014)

But those babies are soooo sweeeet.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2014)

I guess she would be considered a roaned sundgau


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2014)

Thinking her brother is a broken sundgau with one golf ball size white spot on the rump of his right side.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 21, 2014)

Bout time!  

Congrats! They are nice looking kids!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2014)

I know right!!! I was like  and then  and then and then  and then  and then


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 21, 2014)

Awe, they are adorable!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 22, 2014)

The boy will NOT freaking eat! And they are at my ex's cause I can't have them at this house do to the lease agreement. He wouldn't eat and normally their belly wins out with hunger and they will usually start to eat after missing a feeding or two. Now he is cold and lethargic. SOOOOOOOO mad that I can't have him here! This never would have happened. I would have tubed him yesterday! Now my ex says he will try and tube him and I told him to warm a towel in the microwave and wrap him and get him warm FAST. He says he's afraid he's too far gone but I told him to get food in his belly and warm him and you might be surprised. I deal with baby lambs at work all the time and rarely have ones this stubborn about eating. And even the worst cases recover rapidly with warmth and full bellies.  he pulls through. Pray for him. Hate to lose this beautiful little buck and I sold his sire a couple months ago and I planned to keep this boy.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh no! Hope he recovers!


----------



## kinder (Mar 22, 2014)

That's just awful, rebellNny. .you'll both be in my thoughts, and prayers. Hope all goes well.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 22, 2014)

He didn't make it. My ex didn't even try to tube feed him I don't think. When I got there he was already dead and there was no tube to be seen anywhere. I wish I wish I had been able to get there in time.  Lease agreement or no, I brought the girl home with me. I am NOT leaving her to die at the hands of someone that really doesn't care. Grrrrrrrrr. He was so gorgeous


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 22, 2014)

Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 24, 2014)

The are soooo adorable !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love their little sweaters


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am so sorry.  I think I know why he is your ex.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep, that is one very good reason why.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 7, 2014)

Well Willa finally kidded twins on Saturday night. One boy and one girl. Will post pics. These pics were of that night.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats! They are adorable!

Love the avatar BTW!


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 7, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 11, 2014)

So I finally came up with names for these two. I decided on Donnar for the boy and Belle for the girl. Official registration names. The herdname is still up in the air cause currently I'm registered as Shady Acres but I'm not with that farm now so I plan to change it to MoonshineF. So in light of that they should be MoonshineF Sundance Donnar (Sundance is western aka sundance kid which is from Willa's line. Willa is the name of a old west woman that was famous) Donnar is an alternate name for Thor who is Donnar's sire. His twin will be MoonshineF Thor's Belle Star (Thor is the sire, Belle Starr is also a famous western woman). So I'm done with kidding this year and my total is 6 kids. 3 boys 3 girls.
Names of this year's kids:
Shady Acres Savage Camo
Shady Acres Pearl de Vere
MoonshineF Steel Dimples
MoonshineF Pepper Pots Curly Cue
MoonshineF Sundance Donnar
MoonshineF Thor's Belle Star 

I'm very happy with this year's kids!! And I have added my newest bought goat on Tuesday. Here he is. He is 10 weeks old. Nigerian Dwarf buckling. Registered as Dragonfly SM Sugardaddy Alastar. 
Have to get a better pic. This is just one I took real quick. Plan to take some good updated ones of ALL the goats when we have better weather.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 11, 2014)

Love the kids - super cute!


----------

